# Family vacations during separation



## Confused4201 (Aug 16, 2014)

My husband and I are separated. I would like to take a family vacation (we have 2 young children), but he says we can't because we are separated. I feel like I can't go because it will be difficult with 2little ones and just me. Should I just do it? Is he correct?


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Separation is meant to get away from one another and learn what it is like to without each other. This is part of that learning.

Who asked for/wanted the separation? And while I get the desire to take small children on a getaway, why would you want to do this with someone who doesn't want to be there?

Without knowing the details, my advice would be to go on your own and start learning how it will be. Scale back on activities and pace since yes, you will be doing it all on your own.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with 2xloser.... This is your new life. As a divorced parent myself I can tell you it is hard, but you get used to it. I've done a couple vacations, and it has gotten easier.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Confused4201 said:


> My husband and I are separated. I would like to take a family vacation (we have 2 young children), but he says we can't because we are separated. I feel like I can't go because it will be difficult with 2little ones and just me. Should I just do it? Is he correct?


Why are you separated?


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Confused4201 said:


> My husband and I are separated. I would like to take a family vacation (we have 2 young children), but he says we can't because we are separated. I feel like I can't go because it will be difficult with 2little ones and just me. Should I just do it? Is he correct?


I am separated and living apart from my husband. We have been on a couple of trips together since. It's really weird, because we have this sleeping together issue. We dont. After almost 30 yrs together, it's now even uncomfortable to undress in front of him. He still comes to our home, stays for a few days during the month checks on things he may need to do with the house...

Unless you are trying to get your relationship back together, & use the time building the relationship, I see what your h is saying. 

I also understand what you too are saying, as I am at the opposite end, as I no longer have young children, I have no one in my life to share vacations with anymore, nor to share much of anything with so it's very temping to spend the time w my husband weather I want to or not... Sad yes... 

~ sammy


----------

